# Mercury Pacemaker 1941 Info.



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mercury Streamlined Bicycles for 1941*

The following information is from a 1942 copy of the Geo. Worthington Co. Catalog. 
The Geo. Worthington Co. was an industrial distribution business that dealt in wholesale hardware as well as other interests. This firm was in business from 1829 to 1991. 
It's interesting to note that they were promoting the 1941 line in their 1942 catalog, I'm sure it had something to do with World War II.

These incredible bicycles were designed by Viktor Schreckengost (1906-2008). Mr. Schreckengost was an incredibly talented man that was an industrial designer as well as an Industrial Design teacher at the Cleveland Institute of Art. It's important to note that he founded the Industrial Design program which at the time was unique in this country. Some of his students went on to become important and famous designers as well. Viktor was also an artist and a sculptor. He designed pottery for the Cowan Pottery Company. The Mercury Streamlined Bicycles were just one of his countless product designs. He also designed bicycles for Sears, Western Auto and Firestone.

Mercury Bicycles were produced by Murray, a manufacturing company based in Cleveland Ohio which was founded in 1919. This design was produced from 1939 to 1941.

 This ultra modern design was introduced in 1939 as the “Pacemaker” series at The New York World's Fair but there is no mention of that name here. Although Mercury offered other designs, the “Streamlined” version is what I'm concentrating on here.

The Mercury Streamlined Bicycles were apparently available in four versions in 1941:

The Streamlined (basic model) Men's No. S-5R, Ladies' No. S-10G

The Streamlined Deluxe (mid-range model) Men's No. S-7B, Ladies' No. S-12M

The Streamlined Super Deluxe (high-end model) Men's No. S-15R, Ladies' not listed

The Streamlined Ultra Deluxe (top of the line model) Men's No. S-16B, Ladies' S-18B

The catalog does not specifically use the terms “Super Deluxe” and “Ultra Deluxe”, I'm just using these terms to differentiate them.

Apparently all the versions used the same 19” frame of 1” reinforced tubing with baked enamel finish, die-cast head shrouds, the same style ribbed chain guard and the same Torrington U-shaped handlebars, so I won't repeat them. The Men's and Ladies' versions both shared these features.


*Streamlined (basic model) $32.50 Men's and ladies'*


Delta “Torpedo” front fender light

Luggage carrier with enameled rear reflector

Dummy tank (no lights or horn)

Black wall tires

Troxel saddle

Persons No. 14 Pedals

Color: Men's, red with white trim. Ladies', Green with white trim


*The Streamlined Deluxe (mid-range model) $39.50 Men's and Ladies'*


Stewart-Warner “knee action” floating front hub

New Mercury “Torpedo” front fender light (it's difficult to tell the difference from the Delta light from the photographs in the ad)

Luggage carrier with enameled rear reflector

Delta horn unit in tank (no lights in tank)

Speedway white wall tires

Torrington deluxe saddle

Torrington deluxe pedals

Colors: Men's, Teal blue with light blue trim. Ladies', Maroon with white trim.




*The Streamlined Super Deluxe (high-end model) $41.50 Men's (ladies' not shown)*


Stewart-Warner “knee action” floating front hub

Red reflector, Delta horn and lights in tank

Flying wedge front fender ornament (no mention of this, just an observation)

Luggage carrier with enameled rear reflector

Speedway white wall tires

Messinger deluxe saddle

Torrington No. 8 pedals

Color: red with white trim


*The Streamlined Ultra Deluxe (top of the line model) $41.50 Men's, $47.00 Ladies'*


Stewart-Warner “knee action” floating front hub

Red reflector, Delta horn and lights in tank

Flying wedge front fender ornament (no mention of this, just an observation)

New Electric tail light in luggage carrier

One-piece drop forged fork

Speedway white wall tires

Messinger deluxe saddle

Torrington deluxe pedals

Colors: Men's, Black with chrome trim. Ladies', Teal blue with chrome trim.


I hope this information helps clear up the mystery of why certain models have the features that they do. Apparently there are at least four different types of tanks: the “dummy” tank with no horn or lights, the type with a  horn and no lights, the type with a horn, reflector and lights and the chrome version with horn, reflector and lights. There are also at least two types of luggage racks: one type has a tab with a hole for a reflector and the other type has a rear tail light mounted in it. Some models had a “torpedo” front fender light and other models had the “flying wedge” fender ornament. Some models had the Stewart-Warner floating front hub and some did not. I'm not sure if these options were offered in 1939 and 1940 as well.

I consider this bicycle one of the all-time best designs. The Art Deco styling is unique. Consider yourself lucky if you have one of these classics. I'm sure as more people become aware of these beautiful bicycles they will continue to gain in popularity. 

Please let me know if you have additional information that can be added or if you have any parts available as I'm currently restoring one. Thank you.


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 31, 2011)

In the last three weeks two of these Pacemakers popped up on the auction block back to back...and heres another one. http://cgi.ebay.com/230651619028?clk_rvr_id=251633291965#ht_500wt_1413.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I can't believe it, three in the last couple weeks. WOW!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

i have one. its  horn and light mens model and its complete.  I got it all ready stripped down and recromed. needs paint.  it has a rack with reflector. seems that the tail light might be the one i need. also there was black paint with white accents for 39 and 40. wonder if they used crome instead of aluminum in 41?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

i have one. its  horn and light mens model and its complete.  I got it all ready stripped down and recromed. needs paint.  it has a rack with reflector. also there was black paint with white accents for 39 and 40. wonder if they used crome instead of aluminum in 41?


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 31, 2011)

As far as I know, the fenders were the only thing made of aluminum, and I believe it was on the early models. Whats interesting is your tank has louvers (gills) underneath for the horn sound? I too have a Pacemaker with the tank with the lights (unfortunately the light hardware is missing), but there's no switch, horn button, or gills on my tank.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what I've heard too, that the early models had aluminum fenders. I wonder if someone took a dummy tank and removed the areas in the tank where the lights go and added lenses. As far as I know a lighted tank would have had the switch in the tank. maybe the earlier versions had a different set-up.


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 31, 2011)

Elgin Baylor said:


> That's what I've heard too, that the early models had aluminum fenders. I wonder if someone took a dummy tank and removed the areas in the tank where the lights go and added lenses. As far as I know a lighted tank would have had the switch in the tank. maybe the earlier versions had a different set-up.






> wonder if someone took a dummy tank and removed the areas in the tank where the lights go and added lenses



 The light cut outs on my tank are factory made! I've owned the bike for about 35 years and the lenses are original! Regarding the bike currently on eBay the seller added lenses over the top of his tank, no cut outs.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 31, 2011)

Earlier this summer I saw one with a chrome tank & head shroud with aluminum fenders but that one had a switch for the lights and a button for the horn mounted on the top left side of the tank. Perhaps they made a version with an external light switch which could have been mounted on the handlebars?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

interesting. i never thought much of it.. gills and switch/horn are all orig. what makes the gills different?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 1, 2011)

*pacemaker light*

First off, I like the way you contribute to the program Elgin Baylor with your model summary as you did with the Monark SD's.
It is so much easier to take, much more effort to give and this site wouldn't be what it is without folks investing the time in supplying useful history.

My Pacemaker crossed paths with a collector at some point (besides myself) so it hard too say what was original or not.
I am curious if my torpedo light is the "New" style featured in the mid range model, which is consistent with the rest of the bike's compenents/features?
It's a 3-ribbed variety.




Thanks, Chris


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the kind words. A while back I bought a book about Monarks so I could determine what features came with what year bikes. The book I bought was a total disappointment, so I dug in and compiled a bunch of information and figured it out for myself. I figured other folks were looking for the same information so I posted it here so other vintage bike fans could benefit from my research. Sharing is good. I pretty much did the same thing with the Pacemaker. I really enjoyed seeing your Pacemaker, a great example in a great color! Wow! It's interesting to note that your tank is different from the others I've seen in that it has a side horn button. The other tanks I've seen with horns have a smaller horn button next to a light switch on the upper portion of the left tank side (see photo below). As far as the torpedo light goes, your probably right, it probably is the "new type" mentioned in the catalog. Thanks for all the interesting posts, I enjoy reading them. Best regards, 

Elgin


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 8, 2011)

*So I'm thinking...*

I had mentioned that my Mercury Pacemaker didn't have a light switch or a horn button on its tank. Although there are two rivets where a light would be, but there's no cutout provision for a light switch or a horn in the tank! I just checked out Nostalgic Net http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle868/3349.htm So I'm thinking...my bike isn't Mercury Pacemaker, but perhaps a Western Flyer? ( I don't see a switch or a horn button on this WF ) Any thoughts?


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting, I've seen other Pacemakers with that aviator fender ornament and I remember reading about a Western Flyer version. I just don't know for sure one way or the other. If anyone out there does, let me know. Thanks, Elgin


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bumping this thread up! Lots of good info on the Mercury Pacemakers thanks to Elgin Baylor.
@kreika


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Bumping this thread up! Lots of good info on the Mercury Pacemakers thanks to Elgin Baylor.
> @kreika




Dang Mike you up late. Lol. Day off?


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

fordsnake said:


> *So I'm thinking...*
> 
> I had mentioned that my Mercury Pacemaker didn't have a light switch or a horn button on its tank. Although there are two rivets where a light would be, but there's no cutout provision for a light switch or a horn in the tank! I just checked out Nostalgic Net http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle868/3349.htm So I'm thinking...my bike isn't Mercury Pacemaker, but perhaps a Western Flyer? ( I don't see a switch or a horn button on this WF ) Any thoughts?




Cool that's my bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> Dang Mike you up late. Lol. Day off?



Up late putting chick bikes together


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm curious what model specifically are Torrington de luxe pedals they list on the Top of the Line model? Also which saddle a Messinger de luxe saddle is?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> I'm curious what model specifically are Torrington de luxe pedals they list on the Top of the Line model? Also which saddle a Messinger de luxe saddle is?



I believe it was the Mesinger B1 with chrome springs and Torrington 10s. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe it was the Mesinger B1 with chrome springs and Torrington 10s. V/r Shawn




Thank you Shawn!


----------

